# Are there anytrains that carry campers?



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

There seems to be quite a few trains that will carry a car to various destinations across European and even father but none seem to carry campers.

Does anyone know of one that does? It would cut the mileage down and allow travel to further a field.

I hate ferries if they any longer than 3 hours....


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

jams101 said:


> There seems to be quite a few trains that will carry a car to various destinations across European and even father but none seem to carry campers.
> .


It doesn't look like it according to my favourite Seat61 site:

http://www.seat61.com/Motorail.htm

Quote:

Motorail trains carry cars and motorbikes, and some routes (not all) can now take over-height 4x4 vehicles and people carriers. However, they can't carry caravans or campers. Here is a summary of motorail services of use to UK travellers.

G


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

A bit further afield?

:wink:

coppercanyonrvtours.com

Letting the train take the strain?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Our transport company sometimes freight trained us through Austria instead of using the road system when we went too the eastern block countries, it was expensive though. 

I know it's still done by some companies so why not google for freight carriers that are doing it. 

Bob


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

I thought the whole point of owning a motorhome was that you could drive places, not put it on a train. It would be better if you caught the train without it and stayed in a tent.
Max


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

max123 said:


> I thought the whole point of owning a motorhome was that you could drive places, not put it on a train. It would be better if you caught the train without it and stayed in a tent.
> Max


Yeah thanks for *your* opinion on how to use a motorhome, I actually like to do what _I _like in my motorhome, and if you think that sleeping in a motorhome is like sleeping in a tent it is obviously a long time since you tried a tent.

Sorry did you have anything you would like to positively contribute to the question that was asked.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

max123 said:


> I thought the whole point of owning a motorhome was that you could drive places, not put it on a train. It would be better if you caught the train without it and stayed in a tent.
> Max


If you've ever done the A1 from Salzburg to Vienna on a hot afternoon with most of the HGVs of Europe thundering past you, long stretches of grooves in the tarmac that make steering hard work and road works every few miles then you too might wish you could put the van on the train for a bit !

I noticed there was a nasty accident on there yesterday - this does not surprise us in the least. Add snow, ice and fog to the equation and it clearly is lethal. The road past the bottom of Garda into Venice is pretty unpleasant too.

G


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

When we went on the Eurotunnel a few weeks ago, I actually said to my Husband 'wouldn't it be a good idea if there was a train that you could drive onto like this that took you straight down to Spain/Portugal'...............who knows one day in the future hey as many years ago you wouldn't have ever thought that the channel tunnel would have been possible, even better if you could stay in your own MH whilst it was on the train LOL I could see something like that could/would be a great success taking away the long drive but still giving you the freedom of the MH once at the other end.


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Yes I have done that road, and survived some pretty awful roads in Greece but never once have I thought about paying to put the van on a train. My holiday is the travelling and also experiencing these things as well as the relaxing parts. 
Sorry if its wound you up a bit. I am still wound up about Saturdays Villa result.
Max


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

max123 said:


> Yes I have done that road, and survived some pretty awful roads in Greece but never once have I thought about paying to put the van on a train. My holiday is the travelling and also experiencing these things as well as the relaxing parts.
> Sorry if its wound you up a bit. I am still wound up about Saturdays Villa result.
> Max


not as wound up as I was after the gunners as good as lost the title, you just know United wont make any mistakes.....

If you had a 1.9td Fiat you would see exactly where I am coming from with the train idea, on the other hand the bed is better than in the house, and the blinds keep it nice and dark.....tented for years, always enjoyed it and would go back if it was what I could afford....not fussed on B&B's or hotels like to be outside....

Sorry was a bit touchy earlier, off work sick today, 1st in 4 1/2 years.


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Villa will roll over and give united their normal 4-0 win on Saturday and I can't see them being caught after that .
Max


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Away from the original thread I know, but I just wanted to say well done max and jams for being big enough to say sorry and end on good terms. Thats what this site is all about!!! Good on you both.......

Regards Caulkhead


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

and a small well done for Sunderland FC for their first away win!


ok I am digging my grave already !....


----------

